# My dietician referral sessions



## Carina1962 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have my 1st dietician (GP referral) session on 2nd March for 11 weeks.  I have to travel to another town for the sessions as they are fully booked where i live but they will comprise of 60 mins of excercise and half an hour of dietary discussions so if i don't lose weight after 11 weeks then i never will lol!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2011)

That sounds like an excellent deal Carina - well worth travelling for! Hope you get some great results!


----------



## Steff (Feb 19, 2011)

Carina good luck hope you get some positive results


----------



## Carina1962 (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks all, will keep you posted after 11 weeks to let you know how i got on.


----------



## MargB (Feb 20, 2011)

Aw, can't you tell as it happens?  Who knows, on your 11th week you might be jogging there and back (not that I would EVER do such a thing!).

Good luck with it.  I am actually thinking of asking my GP to recommend someone for me to pay and see someone as I am on so many "diets", diet for ulcers, diet for reflux, diet for bowel disorder, diet for diabetes, diet to lose weight - sometimes I feel my head is spinning!  I will be really interested to know how you get on.


----------



## Carina1962 (Feb 21, 2011)

I will MargB, i guess it will be just good old fashioned sound advice about healthy eating plus the hour excercise i like the sound of very much.  This was all arranged via my GP so i am hoping it will be worth it.  Will post after i've done a couple of weeks to let you all know what it actually involves


----------

